# pyTivo on a Raspberry Pi?



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried running pyTivo on a Raspberry Pi yet? The standard Debian Wheezy image for the Pi includes a couple of versions of Python so I was wondering if pyTivo would run.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

mentioned in the Raspberry Pi thread in Happy Hour, but not sure where he got with it

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9164426#post9164426


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> mentioned in the Raspberry Pi thread in Happy Hour, but not sure where he got with it
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9164426#post9164426


Thanks. Guess I missed his post when I perused that thread. I sent him a PM.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got a RasPi but haven't attempted pyTivo on it yet ... so far just as a Quake 3 Arena server and XBMC. Might be worth a go, though ...


----------

